
Quibi reportedly lost 90 percent of early users after their free trials expired - blinding-streak
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/8/21318060/quibi-subscriber-count-free-trial-paying-users-conversion-rate
======
atlasunshrugged
Tough break for them - I mean their ideal use case (5-10 min bites while
waiting in line, killing time somewhere, etc.) was totally shot plus people
are becoming much more price conscious, plus there are lots of other solid
offerings already out there and I'll speak for myself in saying that with all
these services it's feeling more like cable again.

